# Cult Bands, Musicians, and Albums



## Cult (Feb 17, 2012)

With a name like cultfilmlover, you know I know a lot about Cult Films. That is true, but I also know a lot about Cult TV shows and Cult Video Games. But, one thing I don't know a lot about is Cult Bands, Musicians, and Albums.

Here's all the Cult Bands and Musicians I can think of:


Captain Beefheart 
Frank Zappa 
Syd Barrett 
Jethro Tull 
Radiohead 
Depche Mode 
Tool 
Velvet Underground 
Blue Oyster Cult 
The Grateful Dead 

Here's all the Albums I can think of:


Trout Mask Replica-Captain Beefheart 
Piper at the Gates of Dawn-Pink Floyd 
Saucerful of Secrets-Pink Floyd 

So FAF, could you please help expand my knowledge of Cult Bands, Musicians, and Albums.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 18, 2012)

Most of the bands you listed are main-stream popular bands, not 'cult' bands...Unless you're using 'cult' in a different manner that I'm not aware of.

And is Greatful Dead a 'The Grateful Dead' cover band?


----------



## Pine (Feb 18, 2012)

Those bands sound pretty mainstream to me. /hipster

I guess this can count as a "cult" band that isn't Indie and is post 2000.
[video=youtube;P5_mYolM_NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5_mYolM_NY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cult (Feb 18, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Most of the bands you listed are main-stream popular bands, not 'cult' bands...Unless you're using 'cult' in a different manner that I'm not aware of.
> 
> And is Greatful Dead a 'The Grateful Dead' cover band?



Which of the bands are you referring to? Also, I fixed my error.



Pine said:


> Those bands sound pretty mainstream to me. /hipster
> 
> I guess this can count as a "cult" band that isn't Indie and is post 2000.
> [video=youtube;P5_mYolM_NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5_mYolM_NY&amp;feature=related[/video]



The video was removed because of copyright.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 18, 2012)

Radiohead is definitely not a cult band @_@ or Tool or Velvet Underground or Blue Oyster Cult or any of those. Those all that you listed are all really popular with huge followings, not just cult followers. 

uhhhh I have a lot of "rare" bands but ones with cult followings are harder to find
[yt]8J8n9R8rnB8[/yt]

It's the chick from Portlandia as the lead singer so they have a pretty offbeat cult following for that. i guess. they're still pretty popular


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 18, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> Which of the bands are you referring to? Also, I fixed my error.



You listed:


Captain Beefheart 
Frank Zappa 
Syd Barrett 
Jethro Tull 
Radiohead 
Depche Mode 
Tool 
Velvet Underground 
Blue Oyster Cult 
The Greatful Dead 


Here's a list of mainstream bands/people:


Frank Zappa
Syd Barrett
Jethro Tull
Radiohead
Depche Mode
Tool
Velvet Underground
Blue Oyster Cult
The Greatful Dead
Still didn't fix Grateful dead though >_> it's Grateful not Greatful


----------



## Cult (Feb 18, 2012)

Captain Beefheart = His album Trout Mask Replica has a cult following, which started his cult status
Frank Zappa = I keep hearing people calling him a cult musician
Syd Barrett = A lot of huge Pink Floyd fans follow him.
Jethro Tull = A lot of fans follow them across the world to go to there concerts. Just ask a Jethro Tull fan how many concerts he's gone to.
Radiohead = Most people I know don't like Radiohead because they are weird. The only people I know who like Radiohead are very dedicated to the band.
Depche Mode = I probably consider them a cult band because one of the local DJs call them a cult band.
Tool = I found them on a list of cult bands.
Velvet Underground = I found them on a lot of lists of cult bands.
Blue Oyster Cult = Same as Tool
The Grateful Dead = They made the #1 spot on AskMen's Top 10 Cult Bands.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 18, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> Captain Beefheart = Never heard of him, you may be right.
> Frank Zappa = Maaaybe
> Syd Barrett = Duh, a lot of people follow anything attached to Pink Floyd
> Jethro Tull = Definitely not cult.
> ...



Now I dunno if you're using cult in a different way than the norm, but all of these bands probably HAVE a cult following, much like any popular band or musician - That doesn't make them a cult band though. Having 100 million in sales, being labeled as one of the most influential bands of all time, ranked top 100 bands of all time, etc. Would mean mainstream~


----------



## Askari_Nari (Feb 18, 2012)

The first two in your list I can totally agree with, but the rest (especially Floyd) aren't cult.

Neutral Milk Hotel (especially In The Aeroplane Over The Sea)
The Chameleons
Sleater-Kinney

These are some bands with cult followings (the last one is a little borderline, but I'd still count them). The /mu/ board on 4Chan is practically devoted to band's cult followings; if you're really interested you can go there, but don't be surprised if someone insults you and your taste in music (nothing personal, but everyone there hates each others tastes).


----------



## Cult (Feb 18, 2012)

Askari_Nari said:


> These are some bands with cult followings (the last one is a little borderline, but I'd still count them). The /mu/ board on 4Chan is practically devoted to band's cult followings; if you're really interested you can go there, but don't be surprised if someone insults you and your taste in music (nothing personal, but everyone there hates each others tastes).



And that's why I don't use 4Chan, because everyone there is a foaming-at-the-mouth troll.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Now I dunno if you're using cult in a  different way than the norm, but all of these bands probably HAVE a cult  following, much like any popular band or musician - That doesn't make  them a cult band though. Having 100 million in sales, being labeled as  one of the most influential bands of all time, ranked top 100 bands of  all time, etc. Would mean mainstream~



Cult = Having a small yet dedicated fanbase.

I say your wrong. Let's use some cult films as examples for why you're  wrong. Shawshank Redemption=Nominated for an Oscar, A Clockwork  Orange=Appeared on the BFI's Best Movies list, Evil Dead=You have  generate a lot of money to get a sequel. Also, since we are on the  subject of cult films, your film can be influential, for example, Night  of the Living Dead is a very influential film, especially if your film  is a Zombie film; plus all of Quentin Tarantino's film are influenced by  cult films.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 18, 2012)

You want cult? You got it!!!







The 20th Anniversary Edition released in 2007 contains extra songs!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 19, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> Cult = Having a small yet dedicated fanbase.



So by your definition of cult, you're defining quite a large majority on every medium as 'cult'. They're called fanatics, and pretty much any movie/band/book/etc. that has made it to being printed or viewed in some fashion would be considered 'cult', because they have some fanatics.

In that case, yes I am wrong, because your definition is loose as _hell_.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how any of them have a small fanbase

who cares if it's cult or not but seriously do any of them have a small fanbase at all? I really doubt it, record sales would indicate and all


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 19, 2012)

A soundtrack that transcended tastes (partly because the version 1 and 2 arcade games not only spent more time on the market but also because there were more of them):






The 3rd is no slouch, but sadly, there was only 1 machine in the entire country and didn't stick around for half as long as the earlier versions (and the fact that you could opt for version 1 and 2's BGM), so the soundtrack is probably not as well known:






This one is not only foreign to my country, but to me as well. No local arcade has this game that I'm aware of, but if the music comes from Yuzo Koshiro, it _must_ be _damn good_!! Just got released roughly a month ago!:


----------



## Plantar (Feb 19, 2012)

The lack of Mark Lanegan in this thread is unsettling. ;(
[video=youtube;gvRK5HaB4bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvRK5HaB4bk[/video]


----------



## Cult (Feb 19, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> The lack of Mark Lanegan in this thread is unsettling. ;(
> [video=youtube;gvRK5HaB4bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvRK5HaB4bk[/video]



The video was removed.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 20, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> The video was removed.


Dang it. Try this one.
[video=youtube;EYhzz4JQ6g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYhzz4JQ6g4[/video]


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not sure but would Dr. Steel count as a cult artist?
[video=youtube;ePAq_SiQwhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePAq_SiQwhg[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 20, 2012)

â™ªNever say die, Iron Eagle
Nothing's forever, now or ever
Never say die, Iron Eagle
Never look back, never say die...â™ª


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't stand /mu/ tbh because of the people on there, only go on there for metal threads but normally browse /mlp/ & /b/ instead.

>inb4 underage b&


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 27, 2012)

This thread needs more Manta:

Lots of local talent in this one:












Both cult soundtracks come from cult German films, which I've watched and enjoyed. I wish I had 'em all.


----------

